# morphed alarico to a psl 6-7



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Heirio (Mar 21, 2019)

looks retarded srs


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 21, 2019)

just cage


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Coping (Mar 21, 2019)

Fucking autism you ruined his harmony and face   Proof that u don’t know what tf ur talking about he looks like a diff creature


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 21, 2019)

Coping said:


> Fucking autism you ruined his harmony and face  Proof that u don’t know what tf ur talking about he looks like a diff creature


its because the original pic was already morphed by him lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 21, 2019)

Looks better unmorphed. But what's up with your ears bro @Alarico8


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Looks better unmorphed. But what's up with your ears bro @Alarico8


They're asymmetrical it's over


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> They're asymmetrical it's over


Get that fixed srs bc that's the only flaw that jumps out at me


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 21, 2019)

He is 6PSL now, that morph makes him alien tier


----------



## jefferson (Mar 21, 2019)

uncanny valley


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> They're asymmetrical it's over


I didn't even notice that before.


----------



## Heirio (Mar 21, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> its because the original pic was already morphed by him lmfao








In your opinion, what do you think is morphed here?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I didn't even notice that before.


Nobody has ever commented on it until now tbh


----------



## Coping (Mar 21, 2019)

Heirio said:


> In your opinion, what do you think is morphed here?


Nothing is morphed this guys autism is acting up


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 21, 2019)

Alienmax


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

Heirio said:


> In your opinion, what do you think is morphed here?


----------



## Autist (Mar 21, 2019)

Perfect match for Sean O'Pry's girlfriend tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

Autist said:


> Perfect match for Sean O'Pry's girlfriend tbh ngl


----------



## Blitz (Mar 21, 2019)

Chadrico8


----------



## Coping (Mar 21, 2019)

Morphed @Alarico8 to PSL 9/10 thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

Coping said:


> Morphed @Alarico8 to PSL 9/10 thoughts?
> View attachment 32429


Still mogs @badromance


----------



## Coping (Mar 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Still mogs @badromance


I can’t even make u ugly cuz of that eye area jfl proves eye area theory again


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

Coping said:


> I can’t even make u ugly cuz of that eye area jfl proves eye area theory again


Only 36ish mm pfl over


----------



## Coping (Mar 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Only 36ish mm pfl over


Never even began for u, that’s like 6mm above average it’s huge in the eye area tbh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

Coping said:


> Never even began for u that’s like 6mm above average it’s huge in the eye area tbh


It might even be higher tbh. Probs in that 35 to 37 range though. When I try measuring my lashes get in the way


----------



## Coping (Mar 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It might even be higher tbh. Probs in that 35 to 37 range though. When I try measuring my lashes get in the way


@badromance eye area mogs u


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

Coping said:


> @badromance eye area mogs u








He manages to look like a cyclops even with 2 eyes


----------



## Coping (Mar 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 32431
> 
> 
> He manages to look like a cyclops even with 2 eyes


FUCKING BRUTAL


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

Heirio said:


> In your opinion, what do you think is morphed here?


@ZUZZCEL


----------



## theropeking (Mar 21, 2019)

Caged fucking hard. What did u do to him jfl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 21, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Caged fucking hard. What did u do to him jfl


He morphed me with John Todd and then gave me autism


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 21, 2019)

Just lol at morphing the lower third to make it big and thinking any1 will look godly hahaha every features is connected and goes with the harmony


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 21, 2019)

He looks like the MAGA hat kid.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 21, 2019)

He looks good enough he deosent need surgeries


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 21, 2019)

Looks like most gay dudes look in college


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 21, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 32431
> 
> 
> He manages to look like a cyclops even with 2 eyes


Don't agree with that but lmao, Imma use that phrase for future occasions


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 21, 2019)

Turned him into a mount and blade character.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 21, 2019)




----------

